# How do you beat a Necron army?



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm gonna have three thousand pts battle against Necrons I would like to use Lost and the Damned combined with a Chaos force I was wondering if there was anyone who could write up a decent army list.
I have :
Abaddon The Despoiler
Kharn the Betrayer 
Huron Blackheart 
Daemon Prince 
Daemon Prince 
Chaos Lord 
Chaos Sorcerer 
5xPossessed Chaos Space Marines 
Chaos Dreadnought 
Chaos Dreadnought 
14x Plague Marines 
Chaos Predator 
Obliterator
9x Havocs
Chaos Vindicator 
Chaos Defiler 
15x Khorne Berserkers 

And For Guard I have:
Yarrik
Hq Squad (Medic, Standard Bearer, Meltagun and Master Vox)
Schaeffer & Kage
15 x Ratlings
90x Guardsmen (9 seargeants)
1 Psyker (Arch Heretic?)
1 Sentinel
2x Leman Russ Battle Tank
5x Rough Riders
2x Chimera
I have a Link to the rules below in case you don't have the Rules for Lost and the Damned.
http://oz.games-workshop.com/games/40k/chaosspacemarines/gaming/lostandthedamned/default.htm


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Sorceror, Kharn, Abaddon are good HQ choices to kill Necrons. Abaddon will kill the Ctan in HtH if you can get him there. Death Guard are great troop choices as their low init is irrelevant against the Necrons even lower init. Death Guard also get to use their FNP against Necron Destroyer weapons but not the Heavy Destroyer shots. Sorcerors with Lash can get the Necrons into charge range where the Death Guard can tear them up in HtH. Defilers can be great for HtH or for dropping templates on the Necrons and vapeing them. You just have to worry about all necron weapons at least glancing on 6 so make sure if you use it you try to avoid being where it can be consistantly shot. Kharn makes short work of them if you can get him into HtH and makes a good second choice after the sorceror. Abaddon should probably be saved for large games but remains a good choice. The deamons princes could suffer from being MCs and picked out by shooting but if you can get them into HtH again they will dominate.

I personally would not use the guard against them.

So.. I would build an army in this order against Necrons..

Sorceror
Death Guard
Berserkers
Kharn
Possessed
Oblits
Havocs
Defiler
Vindicator
Predator
Dreads last

Put in DPs at your descretion in place of the HQ slots.


----------



## Sinizter (Dec 10, 2007)

Actually one of the biggest problems I have with Necrons (with anything but Dark Eldar) are scarabs. The little nasties are fast, and will tie the hardest hitting of CC units of for turn after turn.

He's probably going to try to force you into coming across the table at him. It has been my experience with most Necrons players they rely on you walking through their full 24" gun range.
Since inevitably long range heavy weapons fire doesn't do a very good job of keeping them down. Especially if they have a monolith and a res orb nearby.

Defilers are a great suggestion as is the Lash. Since if you can lay down a unit and move it 6"+ away from any other Necrons they cannot get back up.

I would flank hard, and try to drop them 1 unit at a time in CC. 

Also Necrons players never give this information out willingly however if you kill a full unit of Necrons regardless of if they get back up you get FULL victory points for that unit and they must combine with the nearest Necron unit.

So I would use your defiler, vindicator, and havocs to strike hard into his flank opposite your assault. 2 pie plates and a decent assault should make the average unit lay down.

Also remember that only 12 necrons can fit through the monolith. At 3000pts he may have 20 sized squads and I've known necron players to try to "forget" this rules and get extra WBB through the monolith. If they do so 8 of the models are destroyed.


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

> Also remember that only 12 necrons can fit through the monolith. At 3000pts he may have 20 sized squads and I've known necron players to try to "forget" this rules and get extra WBB through the monolith. If they do so 8 of the models are destroyed.


Where does this come from?? Just from the 2" deployment rule or????


----------



## Sinizter (Dec 10, 2007)

Yes the 2" deployment rule. You simply can't fit more than 12 Necrons within 2" of the doorway.


----------



## TheGreatAvatar (Dec 31, 2006)

Sinizter said:


> Yes the 2" deployment rule. You simply can't fit more than 12 Necrons within 2" of the doorway.


Yes, you can. You can fit about eighteen Warriors around the two inch deployment zone. Remember, the model's base just needs to be on the deployment zone's tangent and does not have to be completely within two inches.


----------



## Sinizter (Dec 10, 2007)

Last time I measured it 12 was the max you can get. Part of the models base must be within 2" sorta touching at 2" isn't within 2".

Right in front of the doorway the most you can fit is 6 models with 1" bases. I could see maybe 16 if you do it just right.

However if this " | " represents the boundary line.

O|OOOOOO|O - assuming these all touch each other at their edges the far left, and far right models are not within 2" (I'm assuming a 2" wide doorway). They are at 2" and thus can't fit.


----------



## Terminator (Nov 17, 2007)

Bishop120 said:


> I personally would not use the guard against them.


So... you're saying Guard simply can't fight the Necrons? I think tailoring against one army is a pretty silly idea in general - some armies have a lot more options and can much more easily tailor, especially if that armies owner happens to buy a lot more models. So is having to take special characters in order to beat a selected opponent. Ridiculous. And the lash idea is already so overly-spammed, please, show you can play another way. 

Build a good, balanced tournament list. Ordnance weapons go a long way against necrons. If you're playing CSM, a couple of good assault units, backed up with decent anti-tank or a defiler will do very well. With guard, simply bombard with a couple of basilisks or lehman russ tanks and wait for them to come to you! They will have to. The key with necrons is, unless you can out-shoot them in their 24" range, then stay out of it; either stay back or get close into assault. Also concentrate your fire until a unit is completely wiped out.


----------



## harveydent (Apr 19, 2007)

here are four bits of advice for beating necrons when you play a large game like that:

1) template weapons completely wreck them
(try using lash of submission in combination with wind of chaos, doom siren, or a blastmaster after they use the monolith to veil across the board, or use the veil of darkness)

2) outnumbering them in combat is the only way to make them fail a leadership test reliably
(assault them with a couple different units all at once, guaranteeing that you outnumber them when you win... remember that if you don't make them fall back, they'll just teleport away the next turn)

3) don't play with tanks, especially the big ones. they just get popped by gauss weaponry
(big ones, meaning tanks that spend extra points on armor above and beyond a rhino. a vindicator might be worth taking because it's cheap at 125 points, and can really smash a large warrior squad or kill a monolith that gets too close)

4) use infiltrators, bikers, jump troops and deep strikers for mobility
(the closer you start to the necrons, the faster you'll get into combat with them...try and charge multiple units at once, because it brings you closer to keeping them locked in combat during their turn)


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Terminator said:


> So... you're saying Guard simply can't fight the Necrons?


No not that they CANT beat them just that I wouldnt personally use them. THey dont fit my style. Of course I play Marines and Grey Knights personnally and Grey Knights certainly dont come up as the "Best Army" to everyone but I use them often and to great success. I just gave him my personnal oppinion of what to use to beat Necrons.


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Is it possible to make a good Imperial Guard army list to fight them with


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Warrior Weapons, Carapace Armour, Close Order Drill, Chimeras, Leman Russes, lots of plasma/meltas , and power weapons. Do your best to assualt them as much as possible while dropping lots of templates on them. Try to get your plasma/melta command squads to vape as many of them as possible. Its very possible. Imp Guard just arent my cup of tea.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Gore Hunter said:


> Is it possible to make a good Imperial Guard army list to fight them with


Its funny when a Necron army cant get back up :laugh:


----------



## Deceiver (Sep 19, 2007)

funnier when they all get back up and lay waste to opp. army.

simple answer to the posters q: You can't.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Usually, shoot the "necrons" until they phase out. Failing that...ball-peen hammer works nicely.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Deceiver said:


> funnier when they all get back up and lay waste to opp. army.
> 
> simple answer to the posters q: You can't.


Thats rude :laugh:


I like my space marines thank you :fuck:

Haha :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Sinizter (Dec 10, 2007)

Actually with Guard I would try to get as many multi-shot weapons as possible, and focus fire on 1 unit at a time.

Combine that with pie plates. Important thing is focus fire on one unit until it drops. Even if there is only 1 Necron left standing fire a whole squad at him.

Anytime you make an entire unit of Necrons lay down you get full Victory Points for that squad. Those that make their WBB rolls must join the nearest Necron unit.

With my Tyranids I have 5 dakkafex's, and 2 shooty Tyrants. Forcing his units to combine into one large unit, and then assault them with my genestealers.


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Cool I'll try that thanks.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi,

I've been playing 40k for ages and have collected myself a Necron army, after playing with Imperial Guard for years. It's nice to have an armour save 

Anyway, I fought a couple of games against my army (my mates said they were overpowered, I said they were just bad at playing) - Someone earlier had exactly the right idea: concentrate fire against one unit at a time. Try to ignore the incoming gauss fire and then assault. 

Ignore the Monolith if they have one; unless you have something really powerful like Tau railguns or demolishers; your firepower is much better spent trying to take the enemy down to phase out numbers.

I used Grey Knights in the last game I had, all troopers (30?), 5 termies and a brother captain and 3 dreadnoughts with assault cannons. Concentrated fire on his HQ with the immortals and lord with res orb. Took two turns of my entire army shooting to knock em all down bar the lord, who was then assaulted in CC by a dreadnought, at the same time charging into his warrior phalanxes with the remainder of my troopers - I got lucky and one of my GK normal troops won combat and killed 20 necrons...  He phased out shortly after.


----------



## Nightbringer416 (Feb 16, 2008)

Sinizter said:


> Also remember that only 12 necrons can fit through the monolith. At 3000pts he may have 20 sized squads and I've known necron players to try to "forget" this rules and get extra WBB through the monolith. If they do so 8 of the models are destroyed.


actually you can fit 18.

you can usually phase them with alot of fire power but then you would have an army tooled for necrons. and it wouldn't be balanced. from playing necrons for about 2 years i've noticed that their weakness is gamepoints the more points you give a necron army the harder it is to defeat them.

im not trying to brag or be egotistical but i've beat every IG army i've ever played. never played lotd though.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Moved to 40K Tactics


*The Wraithlord
Heretical High Council*


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Abaddon The Despoiler
Kharn the Betrayer 
5xPossessed Chaos Space Marines 
Chaos Dreadnought 
Chaos Dreadnought 
Chaos Predator 
Chaos Vindicator 
Chaos Defiler 
15x Khorne Berserkers x2

More Khorne Berserkers ,crush them in combat. And Necron lack in marine killers ,so the more combat marines the better. As well as this take out the Monolith at all cost. If there is a C'tan feed it some marines as you destroy the rest of the Necron army and it will just fase out


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Abbadon takes up a lot of points and can be taken down by Guass fire.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Put Abbadon in a landraider with chosen.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Green Knight said:


> Put Abbadon in a landraider with chosen.


A Land Raider wouldn't last long against a Necron army. Every weapon in the force has a chance of destroying it.


----------



## magnustheblue (Feb 25, 2008)

Engage the warriors in combat with something powerful to take their firepower out. Force the Necrons to Phase out, Which usually means that you can Ignore the Scary stuff and force them to vanish. I would One thought does Apocalypse mean you can Ignore Phase out?


----------



## magnustheblue (Feb 25, 2008)

I would suggest getting some raptors to stop the Necrons from shooting at you.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The trick to beating up Necrons is to figure out a way to kill the lords. The army crumbles without the supporting wargear to keep them fighting. Once the Lords are dead, it's just a question of beating the Necrons at their own game-- outlasting them. Dedicated assault troops work well, but Necron Warriors are rather dangerous up close since they get back up. A short-range firefight works far better, as crazy as it sounds. Necrons may be very shooty, but a gauss flayer is ultimately just a bolter that can glance the bejesus out of vehicles. Even though Resurrection Orbs seem to always be present, plasma rifles, meltaguns, and the like all help out a fair bit. I'd rely on your own bolters, lasguns, or what have you instead though. If you happen to be playing Tau, you should do just fine outshooting Necrons-- they've got an optimum range of 12'', and pulse rifles wound them on 3's.


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

I used a lord with Bloodfeeder and Juggernaught and he minced a squad to peices and then killed a Lord to.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

But it will give it protection.


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Green Knight said:


> But it will give it protection.


except when it blows take Abbadon and the squad with him and look at it pts wise Abbaddon 275 pts
land Raider 225pts
Terminator squad 150pts minimum
650pts thats a lot to lose and even if some escape thats a lot of pts to lose regardless of wether Abaddon survives.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Crush in combat


----------



## psychomidget99 (Feb 10, 2008)

I find it's easiest to take out all the units that cause Phase Out. Warriors, Immortals, Flayed Ones and the like shold be taken care of af quickly as possible, and by whittiling down the infantry and worrying less about the Lord, Pariahs, Monoliths, and even C'tn if you opponent is cheesy enough ot field one. 

psychomidget99


----------



## aj40k (Jan 17, 2008)

One of my regular opponents has a necrons force, but no ctan cause he hasnt brought the model (his been saying that he will buy next for bout 2 years now, but im happy he hasnt ) I find that if i can take out the monolith as fast as possible because it can be a big pain. Then if you have vindicators use them, usually get one or two shot before getting shot, and if your lucky a stray shot could take out the annoying lord. 

Then basically its charge with good cc units, cc is the down fall to the necron army i play against.


----------



## Nightbringer416 (Feb 16, 2008)

psychomidget99 said:


> I find it's easiest to take out all the units that cause Phase Out. Warriors, Immortals, Flayed Ones and the like shold be taken care of af quickly as possible, and by whittiling down the infantry and worrying less about the Lord, Pariahs, Monoliths, and even C'tn if you opponent is cheesy enough ot field one.
> 
> psychomidget99


how is the c'tan cheesy? its a characther just like abbadon or the chaplain from black templars. there is no cheese to them, it's a very calculated risk the cheapest one is 300pts there for negating you around 16 warriors or 4 destroyers or a full squad of immortals. making the army easier to phase and he's a monstorous creature so you can hit it with a las cannon when ever you want. I field a deciever sometimes for fun, and he never makes up for his points. its a good idea to try and phase them out but, i wouldn't let a monolith be a second target that thing can do some damage and it always makes up for its points unless i deepstrike it which then it never comes out bc it hates me.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

c'tan can ownly move 6 a turn just avoid it or feed it some week troops.


----------

